# shrimp sauce!!!! try it



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

healthy bit of ketchup

splash of worchershiire

mayo

hienz 57

and A1



mostly ketchup and mayo but mix a little splash of 57,a1, and worchestershire



taste great on shrimp


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds good, but a very strong taste. I thought A1 was based on Worcestershire? I am going to give this a try for sure Thanks for the recipe.


----------

